# Pro pay



## Nurse Catheta (Sep 2, 2018)

How much do you pay your cast & crew compared to your house manager?


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Absolutely no clue! but here is a thread bump. Seems like it would depend on a great many factors... how 'pro' is 'pro'? highschool kids on break? people with decades of acting experience? B-list stars? A-list stars? What level of haunt? Backyard? Local church / community? Nationally known?

Guess I'd like to think I could get a bunch of highschoolers at minimum wage (or less) to dress up, wander around, bang on walls, jump out an scare people, etc. Do this under the guise of "it will be good experience on a future resume" as that is how all my highschool / early college jobs were. Possibly a couple of positions with additional responsibilities at elevated pay to provide some sort of advancement potential if someone sticks with the production over multiple years?

House manager... dunno - possibly some percentage of overall earnings to act as incentive? or some sort of base pay with bonuses for attendance, efficiency, safety, etc?

Whatever the rate, I suspect it would seem way too much as an owner/operator and way too little as an actor/manager!


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

Unless things change, Taco Bell is offering a $600.00 sign on bonus. Gonna be tough to hire this year.


----------



## HomerRocks (May 8, 2021)

Halloween people that want to work in a haunted house will work regardless. I know the " pro" haunt here you have to work a min of 2 years before you get paid then they start at $8 and go up from there. Dont know about the managers though, everyone I know is a minion.


----------

